
Stop using text based two-factor authentication - willow9886
https://www.wired.com/2016/06/hey-stop-using-texts-two-factor-authentication/
======
jungletek
The link-title should be edited to say either "text message based" or "SMS
based" for disambiguation purposes, IMHO.

------
teh_klev
[http://archive.is/pLu7H](http://archive.is/pLu7H) for those with adblockers.

